# Carboy Tags



## Kev (Feb 12, 2012)

I print my own Carboy tags from a word doc, and have also tried a version in excel. 







I am looking to refine them, and would appreciate any suggestions.

I am thinking about doing some brand specific versions, because of different processes.

Not sure if the screen grab above will be clear or not.

Is there a way to post the actual files in this forum?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2012)

You could try to upload the file using the manage attachments under Post Reply or under Quick Reply and then Go Advanced.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 12, 2012)

Kev:

One thing you are missing (unless it's on the sticker) is the date code for the kit. I also like to write down the yeast type and expiry date, info about the oak, and number of bottles bottled. What labels and shrinks (if any) were used is also written down. What type of corks were used could also be written down (something I should do, but don't).

I use a much simpler form than you have. It was used when I ran an FoP (ergo Customer Name & Number). I just write down what actions were performed.

Here's an example. Labels were not mentioned because they come with this kit. Shrinks were not put on these bottles.

Steve


----------



## Kev (Feb 12, 2012)

*Files*



Wade E said:


> You could try to upload the file using the manage attachments under Post Reply or under Quick Reply and then Go Advanced.



That option does allow a PDF, but not a Word file. Even the PDF option requires a hosted link. The upload from your computer option is greyed out.


----------



## Kev (Feb 12, 2012)

*Tags*



cpfan said:


> Kev:
> 
> One thing you are missing (unless it's on the sticker) is the date code for the kit. I also like to write down the yeast type and expiry date, info about the oak, and number of bottles bottled. What labels and shrinks (if any) were used is also written down. What type of corks were used could also be written down (something I should do, but don't).
> 
> ...



I think I will change the oak from just a check box, to a number, so I know how many packets were added.

Can do the same with the yeast, and also add a blank for type.

I label all wines and plan to put an extra label on the back of the carboy tag. There will always be an extra for purchased labels, as I plan to do a couple of 1.5 L bottles with every batch of mostly 750 ML bottles. I have also thought of putting some tasting notes and dates on the back, under the label.

Next version will be double sided.

Never thought of recording cork type, but that is a good idea.

Aglomerated , solid cork, or synthetic . The cork also comes in long and short.

I have purchased some of every type, so I can see what I like and trust. So far leaning to synthetic.

Caps may only go on about 1/3 of each batch. Don't really need them on those for personal consumption, but they do look nice.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 12, 2012)

In the beginning I did many things for record keeping. A notebook, separate sheets, stickers on and on. After awhile it's aggravating. Things change with what and how you make wine. 

This is a good teacher now for you. In time you will fine tune and simplify when those common steps can be just dated since its a common step. 

Now I use paint sample tags with string and a hole punch. Date and indicate what was done. They are easier to save. 

Just keep in mind I have many wines going at did. stages.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 12, 2012)

Kev said:


> I think I will change the oak from just a check box, to a number, so I know how many packets were added.


I've seen kits with different oaks in them, and bag sizes differ. So it's not just number, but also type and size (at least for me).

Here's a couple of examples

Ken Ridge Classic Chianti - 34g Premium Oak Chips + 2 * 17g Toasted Oak Chips
Cru Select Austr Shiraz Viogenir - large oak shavings (OAK120, about 4 cups), Hungarian oak cubes (2ozs?)
Steve


----------

